# How do you compute tax for non-resident?



## april-ash (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,
I will be moving to Singapore for a work this October (it's a transfer). I am not sure what is the base salary I have to quote my employer. I've 9years work experience in the field (Procurement/Inventory). I have also simulated the expenses I will have once I get there. The only thing I don't know how to compute is the tax.

Normally, our company deducts the tax from our Gross pay, is it the same or it should be filed individually?  What is the computation? When should I start filing?

Please give me idea.

Thanks.
April-Ash


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

why don't you ask your employer ? 
you say it's a transfer so it is the same company which you are now, correct ?

if that is the case then ask them...they have no reason to hold back/give incorrect info as they surely don't want to piss you off


----------



## april-ash (Aug 7, 2008)

It is a transfer from Philippines to Singapore. So you mean, It's just the same? Company will compute for my Tax deductions, and they will do the yearly remittance to the government not individually? I haven't talked to the HR yet about the compensation and also I thought it is better I have my own estimate computation first including the estimate expenses so I'll know what to negotiate with them.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

there is no general answer to this. you will need to sit down with your company and determine the type of contract you have. All sorts of things are possible.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

In Singapore, for PR / Citizens, tax is your own problem, and is not computed with the pay

For Workpass/EP holders, the same, but some companies may decide to hold back a nominal amount (10% or so) and end of each Tax-year, they pay the money back to the employee when their tax assesment comes in

IRAS has all the info and also an xl worksheet to help compute taxes

www.iras.gov.sg


----------



## april-ash (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks both...
This really gives me an idea. Thanks also for the link.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome mate .. The IRAS site is quite detailed and if you need further clarification, just drop them a note


----------

